# Strawberry and dark chocolate checkerboard cake..



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

This is strawberry and dark chocolate checkerboard cake decorated w/ strawberries piped w/ melted dark chocolate i made today....


----------



## paul alfred (Nov 18, 2011)

That looks really cool!  How did you do the checkerboard part?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Alfred, thank U /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I used a checkerboard pan set.. You can find the pan set at any store. The cake is not hard to make, just need patience..


----------



## berkeleybit (Feb 16, 2012)

SO AMAZING! I need a baking mentor like you! Everyone in my family leaves cakes/pies/desert up to me but I never try such ambitious designs!


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

I do a lot of trial and error.. it can be wasteful, but to me it is one way I will learn. If I like something I see, I will try and make it until I get really comfortable and be good at it.


----------

